
The coming deepfakes threat to businesses - spac
https://www.axios.com/the-coming-deepfakes-threat-to-businesses-308432e8-f1d8-465e-b628-07498a7c1e2a.html
======
chovy
Election 2020 is going to be a shit show with deepfakes.

